# loading rw2 files into lightroom 5



## abby (Apr 19, 2016)

l have lightroom 5.7.1 and have heard l can load rw2 files, however lightroom does not recognized them.  My camera is lumix fz300 and l always shoot in raw. Any help with this would be appreciated  abby


----------



## clee01l (Apr 19, 2016)

Welcome to the forum.  Adobe needs to re-engineer the proprietary RAW formats for every new camera introduced.  Your camera was introduced after LR5 was replaced by LR6.  So your camera RAW format was not supported until LR6
Cameras supported by Adobe Camera Raw

You have two choices that will allow you to import your images data. One is to update to either LR6.5 or LRCC2015.5.  The other is to convert your RW2 files to DNG using the latest free DNG Converter
Adobe DNG Converter


----------



## abby (Apr 20, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Welcome to the forum.  Adobe needs to re-engineer the proprietary RAW formats for every new camera introduced.  Your camera was introduced after LR5 was replaced by LR6.  So your camera RAW format was not supported until LR6
> Cameras supported by Adobe Camera Raw
> 
> You have two choices that will allow you to import your images data. One is to update to either LR6.5 or LRCC2015.5.  The other is to convert your RW2 files to DNG using the latest free DNG Converter
> Adobe DNG Converter


----------



## abby (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks for the reply.  I now understand why some can open rw2 photos in lr5 and not me.


----------



## Ian.B (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks the question and the answer Cletus . I hate  getting a new camera these days even if I'm only going from the fz200 to fz300. Button/control layout is enough to work out without all the other menu options and file dramas as per this thread. 
If anyone is interested:  the Lumix FZ300 does seem to be a_ far better_ camera than the fz200 as far as holding/using goes although I'm not expecting any real-life improvement in files which are good and rough enough for me


----------

